# Coyote help!



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Today i saw a coyote in between my barns one of them being the goat barn. I did the typical make a bunch of noise and it ran off. My goats are indoor outdoor during the day and inside at night. they have a 4 foot fence then electric fence on inside of that so they don't escape. how can i keep coyotes away from my goats? (im not sure if this is the right section to post this under)


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Most areas consider coyotes to be nuisance animals, but laws in your area may limit your actions. Though if it were my goats, I would side with the goats over law any day of the week. 
Where do you live? Your profile does not indicate anything.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I live in central Ohio. I am not sure about killing and trapping around here but are there other deterrents to put around my barn and pasture? If I had to i would definitely kill one if it was interested or attacking my goats.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> I live in central Ohio. I am not sure about killing and trapping around here but are there other deterrents to put around my barn and pasture? If I had to i would definitely kill one if it was interested or attacking my goats.


It's interested or it wouldn't have been there IMO. 
Lgd is the ONLY thing I can think of:/


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

i dontthink i have enough room for a LGD and im afraid of putting one with my electric fence and my dog i already have. she is very protective over "her yard"


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> i dontthink i have enough room for a LGD and im afraid of putting one with my electric fence and my dog i already have. she is very protective over "her yard"


Hmm well sounds like to me you will be gettin some new meat for the freezer:/ 
That's the only way I see it.

Course I am VERY strong on this topic because I've lost goats to bears and coyotes and all the fun animals!-_- even when we thought the close was clear, they came back & got PREGNANT does! No bucks, all does. :/


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

What about a Livestock Guardian Donkey? By LGD I assume you meant dog.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

1ryan231 said:


> What about a Livestock Guardian Donkey? By LGD I assume you meant dog.


Yeah!! Forgot about those. 
How about a donkey?  
I just hate to see anyone else loose animals to predators.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You could set out flood lights...that come on when they coyote passes in front..new a lady who set up a trap that when the coyote passed in front of the flood light a radio turned on and the blast of music scared them away.. a string with cow bells and cans..any thing to make noise high that the coyote will hit it passing under it...making enough noise to scare the goats and alert you...higher fences and bob wire at the bottle to keep them from digging under...when you cant have a guard animal..you have to get creative,,change things often and keep on top of it...Coyotes like easy dinners...if you make it hard they will keep moving..but you can never truly relax because they will come back...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

If her dog has access to the goat area, the donkey might be a problem. Donks can and do go after any dog, resident pet or stray, it doesn't matter.

I have a small area and have 2 great Pyrs to guard my place. They mix very well with the 8 other dogs I had before i got them. Just having them in the yard keeps other dogs, coyotes and fox away.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Donkeys leave my dogs alone, we have both small dogs and large outside dogs...we had a get to know them period then all is fine...but when my daughter brought her dog over they went after him...had to do a greet and meet with him too lol...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Since you've already got hot wire up, I'd run a low and mid to high strand on the outside. sometimes fish and game has the large animal (plenty big enough for a coyote) they loan or rent out; but it depends on how many you have around. I'd def. have a gun handy. Last summer I was on the porch repainting window frames, I heard branches and thought it was either the goat pen behind or in front of me. Then I heard the crunching of rotten pears (I'll never do that again) turned and there were two coyotes middle of the day standing on the other side of my field fence about 20' at most from me! Grabbed the gun and as soon as they heard the bolt they took off.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Since you've already got hot wire up, I'd run a low and mid to high strand on the outside. sometimes fish and game has the large animal (plenty big enough for a coyote) they loan or rent out; but it depends on how many you have around. I'd def. have a gun handy. Last summer I was on the porch repainting window frames, I heard branches and thought it was either the goat pen behind or in front of me. Then I heard the crunching of rotten pears (I'll never do that again) turned and there were two coyotes middle of the day standing on the other side of my field fence about 20' at most from me! Grabbed the gun and as soon as they heard the bolt they took off.


I would cry.... 
Hopefully they never come back! 
It's usually EVERY year for us in September. We get nailed by a bear and coyotes. 
So, thank god I got an lgd out there well see how this year goes!! Do they come a certain time for you too?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yiks..that's scary clearwatrbeach.....One night my dogs went nuts..I headed out to the fence line behind the barn and there was a coyote.. crouched down..just watching me..it was strange..he wasnt afraid...my dog was going nuts to get out there ...I raised my rife to shoot and he moved..very slowly..kept looking back at me..even looked like he was going to head toward me once...Dumb rifle jammed...guess I was nervous lol...I was told he was most likely a scout..maybe my blunder at least gave him second thoughts lol..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Yiks..that's scary clearwatrbeach.....One night my dogs went nuts..I headed out to the fence line behind the barn and there was a coyote.. crouched down..just watching me..it was strange..he wasnt afraid...my dog was going nuts to get out there ...I raised my rife to shoot and he moved..very slowly..kept looking back at me..even looked like he was going to head toward me once...Dumb rifle jammed...guess I was nervous lol...I was told he was most likely a scout..maybe my blunder at least gave him second thoughts lol..


Dang!! 
I've only once came Across them in person. 
It was scary but I was near home, went inside, brother got the gun and BOOM! No more problem! lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

No we have coyotes year round because my landlord runs cattle above us in summer, below us during the winter and another farm (exotic-shriners less 1/8th of a mile- they have camels, zebras, buffalo, 2 giraffes, and some type of small deer). Spring and fall we usually get a cougar running through the area! Not sure which is worse cougar or the bear.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Cougar all the way worse. 

Bears I think aren't that bad until they get hungry. 
When they get hungry, they're a tornado. Lol 
But man that's bad. I'm sorry!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

You know what's even scarier? Lol! Riding 5 miles bareback in the dark through forest on a dirt road with no cell reception. Our horses were acting really spooky and we kept hearing things in the bushes. And then about 20 yards in front of us a cougar crosses and slowly meanders across the road and then stops in the middle to stare at us and then slowly go the rest of the way. When we got there Angel ( the best horse in the world) wouldn't go across no matter what I did she adventually did and was really spooky! Now that was the scariest thing I've ever done lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Umm no. I'm good no cougars for me!! 

Lol y'all can keep them!(; 
I'm really sorry!! Yikes!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

You sure? We don't have that many around here.


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

Here in NC we don't have coyotes. But the donkey keeps the neighbors' Rottweilers and the coyotes at bay with a stare and a snort. On the other hand, he stomped one of our kids (GOAT kids) this year. I hear with Jennies that doesn't happen as much due to the maternal instinct.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

would a mini donkey work? or if i did get an lgd what breed should i get for a small pen and would it be okay with the electric fence?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

im so paranoid now that i saw one. my goats are family so..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

For lgd I say Great Pyrenees. 

And I know how you feel that's why I got one!! And he's not only perfect with the goats he's good with people horses and if a person who he knows good seems stressed or he can't see them, he freaks the same as if a goat were hurt.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

would one of these work? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f209/rare-lgds-puppies-will-deliver-your-farms-141786/


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> would one of these work? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f209/rare-lgds-puppies-will-deliver-your-farms-141786/


Yes they would!! 
Haha  those IMO would be the BEST lgd you could ever get!!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

definitely going to try and get one and keep my other dog away from it. shes not aggressive, just big and possessive


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> definitely going to try and get one and keep my other dog away from it. shes not aggressive, just big and possessive


I've learned that the lgd (in my experience) will train the other dogs what to do & teach them that you're not in charge you're just a protector. Lol make sense? 
Meaning the dogs..


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

yes


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok cool!! 

I REALLY hope your problem gets solved and you have no more coyotes!! 
If you end up gettin one, pictures of course are needed!!(;


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

yep! thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I hear Gelded donkeys are best..but my Jennys are very tolerant of my kids...even lets them jump on their backs..even our 30+year old lady lol...And she is crabby lol ..Never put a jack of any age with anything smaller than he is..he will kill it.

My son sold two young Great Pyrns to a guy who raises goats..he put them in with his other guard dogs in hopes they would teach them what to do..instead they killed them both...very sad.Some Guards see any new addition as a threat..


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I am SO happy you told me this and I guess it was good what happened. we were going to get a mini jack but he was sold when we called. I am glad he was now. I don't know what I would do without my goats. I know the donkey would be gone though


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

but if I do get this dog as a puppy with the goats it will be fine right? also my goats have horns but are more scared of dogs and when they do play they just chase I've never seen them headbutt other animals. just other goats.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> but if I do get this dog as a puppy with the goats it will be fine right? also my goats have horns but are more scared of dogs and when they do play they just chase I've never seen them headbutt other animals. just other goats.


They will be just fine! the puppies might want to play but since they've been around goats their whole life and around their parents, teaching them how to protect, they know!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

as a puppy growing up with the goats he will bond with them..with any dogs you currently have they need to know they belong...I have a yellow Lab and a Boxer/Hound dog cross...lol..they do a good job warning off uninvited visitors...the only Great prynes. we ever had attacked my Lab when they all turned 7 months old..we dont know what happened but found a new home for the GP...I personally dont trust them...many people have no problems with them at all...I have a friend who raises them and has no issues..so maybe its in the breeding??...Find a good breeder with references..talk to previous clients to see how their dogs do..like any breed..if there is a market..back yard breeders come out of the wood work and dont care about the genetics..just the money..


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

these are raised with the goats and even though they are not the cheapest you usually get what you pay for. I usually see the GP dogs with larger animals like llamas alpacas and horses. here are the ones i am looking at. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f209/rare-lgds-puppies-will-deliver-your-farms-141786/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Those are some beautiful dogs!! ...love the color choices...Keep us posted...I would love to hear mor about this beautiful breed...


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

One of the problems with coyotes is that they are HIGHLY adaptable! I live in town currently, so it's not much of an issue (thought the neighbor did say he saw one last summer!). However, I used to live very rural and my ex-in-laws had pomeranians. There were several coyotes (and at one point, a cougar) that would come near the yard. We started going out WITH the lil dogs, to keep them safe. Soon, coyotes would sit and watch us. Started shooting rounds into the air. That scattered them at first... but after awhile, they didn't flinch. They would jump the fence and be IN the small back yard at times. It was pretty crazy. How determined they are likely depends on how hungry they are... but just be warned that what works "for now" may not work for the longer haul.


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Red "glow eyes" and noise alarms*

They sell a device you can mount to the side of your barn in the area where you saw the coyotes - it is supposed to like like predator eyes to other predators and warn them away - you mount it higher than the eyes of your coyotes to give a larger appearance. I normally wouldn't think this would work, but I have had neighbors that swear by it.

How big is your dog? If you can have your dog out in the area during the day, it will reenforce the "eyes" at night. Motion lights can work well too - they're blinding to animals with decent night vision so they're 'disable' the coyotes for a few seconds when they come on. Also noise makers can help like empty cans stacked up with a heavy one on top (put rock in the top one) against a fence that will fall when paws are put up to investigate things...

Coyotes will eat anything, but they're eat what comes easy and safe first. Make your goats a difficult target and your Coyote will stick to the field mice they generally live on.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm looking in to getting a donkey for a guard animal,see how it goes,anyone with donkeys


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have three mini jennys and one standard...The standard, Thelma and her foal, Stormy run with our sheep...The Minis were in with our goats did very well..even let the kids jump on their backs...even our 30+ year old grumpy lady lol...I would advise on getting a full size Jenny or gelded jack...Never put a Jack in with anything smaller than him..he will kill them but gelded Jack is fine...make sure he (or she) is already used to being around goats or sheep...and when you bring him home..have him share a fence with your goats for a few weeks..he needs to know them to protect them....Donkeys are super smart..learn fast and of course can be stubborn...Once they learn something new they do not forget. Feeding can be a pain since the donkey will eat the goats grain if left unattended..donkeys do not need grain unless they are underweight or feeding a foal..they live very well on weeds and scrub bushes...although we do feed our hay at night they graze all day...worm every three months and keep up with hooves ... do some research on what a healthy donkey looks like...dont bring home trouble....you dont want a sickly donkey or sway back ect....wooly can be fixed with proper worming..but a sway back can not be fixed..almost all our donkeys were free.....many folks can not keep their donkey and needs a good home...some get out of sheep or goats and their guard needs a new job....take your time and find the perfect fit...we have never regretted getting ours...


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks happybleats for all the info.


----------

